# New Nissan owner checking in...



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

Sup...

Just bought a 1991 200SX... I know very little about it and am here to learn about Nissans... I own a 1997 supercharged Cobra...and this is my first NON V8 muscle car. Im military stationed in Italy...and the Cobra wasnt a possability to bring over here...gas is too low on octane...and expensive!!! 

Nothing is done to the 200...and the modding will soon begin. Any tips on what to do first would be a big help...also any info such as weak point would be nice. 

TIA.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ur in the wrong section  ( should be in newbie or 200sx section ) but welcome to NF


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

What branch of the military I am USAF. Nice catch on the car it will have one of two engines and will say under the hood on a plate riveted to the firewall either a CA18de/t or a SR20de/t if it is turbo then the t will be there. There is plenty to do to them check out this forum there is one just for the SR engine I am sure that you can get masses of info from that.


----------



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> ur in the wrong section  ( should be in newbie or 200sx section ) but welcome to NF


Hmm...didnt see that section. I will post up in there...thanks.


----------



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> What branch of the military I am USAF. Nice catch on the car it will have one of two engines and will say under the hood on a plate riveted to the firewall either a CA18de/t or a SR20de/t if it is turbo then the t will be there. There is plenty to do to them check out this forum there is one just for the SR engine I am sure that you can get masses of info from that.


Yea...its CA18det. Im USAF as well...was stationed in Florida...just PCSed here a few months ago.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

BPG said:


> Hmm...didnt see that section. I will post up in there...thanks.


That's all right, you're fine here. The 200SX section we have is for the 95-98 200SX based on the Sentra.

Welcome.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

in 91 nissan did not make a 200sx (B13 chasis) it is a silvia/240sx chasis and this is the right section.


----------



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> That's all right, you're fine here. The 200SX section we have is for the 95-98 200SX based on the Sentra.
> 
> Welcome.


Cool...thanks.


----------



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> in 91 nissan did not make a 200sx (B13 chasis) it is a silvia/240sx chasis and this is the right section.


haha...so its not a 200sx? That is what it says on the rear...hmm?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

it is a 200sx nissan named that car four different things depending on where it was shipped to in japan it is either the silvia(coupe) or 180sx(hatchback) and in the usa it the 240sx either body style and I believe 200sx most everywhere else. Just a little confusing.


----------



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> it is a 200sx nissan named that car four different things depending on where it was shipped to in japan it is either the silvia(coupe) or 180sx(hatchback) and in the usa it the 240sx either body style and I believe 200sx most everywhere else. Just a little confusing.


Hmm...Nissan is weird

Its a hatch...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

please use chassis codes to avoid confusion. ie: s13 200sx, or something of the sort.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i have a feeling that handling wise your gonna love the car compared to a mustang, it has alot of potential powerwise too... do some work on stiffining up the chassi a little bit and you;ll be really happy with the handling


----------



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> please use chassis codes to avoid confusion. ie: s13 200sx, or something of the sort.


please read my first post again...S13...you might have as well...just spoke greek to me? I assume S13 means 200sx??? 

I know absolutely nothing about Nissans...I have owned 6 mustangs..1 Camaro and an 02 WS6 Trans Am.... Lets just say I am slightly dumb when it comes to Chassi codes...and engine codes that are 43 letters long I learn fast...but not instantly

-BPG


----------



## BPG (Jul 21, 2004)

ronaldo said:


> i have a feeling that handling wise your gonna love the car compared to a mustang, it has alot of potential powerwise too... do some work on stiffining up the chassi a little bit and you;ll be really happy with the handling


Yea... the car looks to have aftermarket springs...I dont know by who...but it handles well. Im actually a little more interested in straight line performance. Autobahn and autostrada here have very little speed enforcement...if any. Lots of Ferraris running around. Id just like to see how much power I can squeeze out of 1.8ltrs. My Mustang on race gas...at 24psi from a ATI Procharger D1SC made 691at the wheels... so this will be fun to see how the other side(imports) does it..


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

the ca18det you have is very capable of getting you in a straight line very fast. its not so much how much power is at the wheels, but how quick the car really is.if all its gonna do is spin the tires and go nowhere, whats the point.

you can tune that engine and gets lots of power out of it....i suggest just that :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

have any pics of the 200sx BPG?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

BPG said:


> please read my first post again...S13...you might have as well...just spoke greek to me? I assume S13 means 200sx???
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about Nissans...I have owned 6 mustangs..1 Camaro and an 02 WS6 Trans Am.... Lets just say I am slightly dumb when it comes to Chassi codes...and engine codes that are 43 letters long I learn fast...but not instantly
> 
> -BPG


 sorry, maybe jeong would kindly direct you to his sticky. it is a lot of useful information for newcomers and welcome. ^yes, pics would be cool.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

welcome. but this thread doesn't really belong in the TECHINICAL section.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Honestly, Americans think they are the center of the universe....

200SX everywhere but America (well RHD country) is a RWD car based on the S serries chassis....Your 200SX, is a cheap POS, that is totally undeserving of its name....sorry....

The 240SX, was only sold in America....Here Nissan sold the 200SX, the same as it is in Japan, S14/S15 chassis etc.....

Cripes.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you don't have to be sorry, it is.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Honestly, Americans think they are the center of the universe....
> 
> 200SX everywhere but America (well RHD country) is a RWD car based on the S serries chassis....Your 200SX, is a cheap POS, that is totally undeserving of its name....sorry....
> 
> ...


 its not that we think we're the center of the universe.. its just that people aren't smart enought sometimes to look outside of the box for fear of burning their minds.


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

BPG said:


> Yea... the car looks to have aftermarket springs...I dont know by who...but it handles well. Im actually a little more interested in straight line performance. Autobahn and autostrada here have very little speed enforcement...if any. Lots of Ferraris running around. Id just like to see how much power I can squeeze out of 1.8ltrs. My Mustang on race gas...at 24psi from a ATI Procharger D1SC made 691at the wheels... so this will be fun to see how the other side(imports) does it..



before i bought my 240, i was very skeptical about it's performance, because i used to be into muscel cars as well. But i like the KA motor for being very tourquie, not as much as super charged v8, but still tourquie. 

But if you have a CA18DET, that would be even better, because there are mods for it; stroker kits, bigger turbos, just to list a few i've seen.

And from what i've read on this forum, the CA seems to have a little cult following here, so you could get some help and info from them.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> sorry, maybe jeong would kindly direct you to his sticky. it is a lot of useful information for newcomers and welcome. ^yes, pics would be cool.


sticky?? what sticky?? i took the info off because i wasn't satisfied w/ the management of 240sx section. i'm currently writing a new one (lost the old one when my computer got fooked up ) but i'm kinda skeptical about putting it back up

ANYWAYS ( i dont wanna get banned on this name ) the question has been already answered right?? -__- 200sx in uk / australia = s13/s14 silvia + 180sx


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yep  Hell we get good stuff, and we even made Skylines here  

Yeah that comment was a little harsh about the American 200SX being a POS, still from the specs thats what it looks like.....

Oh btw, my mate is selling his S13 Sil-80 (180SX, with a full S13 front, after this idiot backed into the front of it in a car park) for under $8000 AUS, so if your in Australia (well South Australia) Theres a nice car for sale if anybody wants it......Sorry you guys in the states.....I was thinking it would have made a nice RB conversion project (RB30DET baby!!!), but alas, I like my VL with its back seat (very important!!!!!  ) and its got factory electronic popup eyebrows on the headlights.....ooooooo!


----------

